# Flaxseed oil- Benefits/downsides?



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have been tossing the idea around about starting Thelma (who will be 24 in the spring) on flaxseed oil. She is a bit of a hard keeper, and I would like to supplement her current regimen of Rice bran/beet pulp mash and hay+ 24 hr pasture. I haven't found too much info on flaxseed oil for horses on the net, but I know a lady that uses it for her dogs and the bit of info I did get from the internet seemed to imply that it is good for weight gain as well as having a mild anti inflammatory property. While Thelma doesn't show any signs of arthritis (even checked by the vet last spring) I do have her on a joint supplement (condroitin/MSM) as a preventative, and any little bit more "good stuff" can't hurt. 

On her current feeding regimen she gets to an "ok" weight, but I would be comfortable with a little bit more. I will post a picture to show you what I mean.

So here I am, seeking the forum's wisdom.  Thoughts/experiences with flaxseed oil(good or bad welcome)?


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

You can get flaxseed oil from horse.com its 19.49 for a gallon your mare looks pretty good maybe a tad bit more weight. But for going on 24 years she looks great my mare is going to be 25 years this spring and she doesnt keep her weight like she once did.I think age doesnt help plus my mare does have teeth issues that require every 6 months to a year of getting them floated.I feed whole flaxseed to all my horses and they do great on it less messy then oil i can get 50lb bag for 22$ goes a long way. But oil works to hope this helps.


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

I second the whole flax


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I too feed whole flax. I have for over 15 years. It is wonderful!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

just wondering, humans need to have flax see ground to absorb the benefits. I would think horses would be the same.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

That is a popular misconception about flax seed.
I have fed it whole for 15 years. I see lots of benefits, as does my vet!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Hmm, Not sure how they are benefiting b/c when they poop you see the whole seed. I would love to know the scientific truth about flaxseed. Good job for me to research. :0)


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

It is true that a few seeds do not get chewed up, therefore you see them..
But most do and they are very beneficial.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Sounds like you are right. Flax Seed


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

There is actually a supplement I tried.....Omega Horseshine-a couple of years ago. I really liked it, and it was primarily GROUND flax seed. I only stopped using it because it was an effort in futility to try and keep a black horse black when they are turned out. 
I would think tho, that if whole flax is as beneficial the manufacturers would use it as it would be cheaper for them.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I also use whole flaxseed. 
In addition, I use it with my other farm critters. It makes a huge difference and most people who see my non-horse animals are amazed at how shiny their coats or fiber is.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I haven't tried flax oil, but we feed 1/2 cup to a cup of ground flax to most of the horses here daily. If I am in a hurry I have just tossed in a handful of whole seeds. But when I started feeding flax there was so much to read about having to boil or grind the seeds first, now I am just in the habit of griding them up. If you do grind, it should be done fresh daily.


----------

